# Vet tech!



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got into a vet program and I was talking to the program director and telling her how I had a specific exotic interest and would the program be able to cater to it...

Well, she said that we are required to take a general knowledge curriculum for large (horse) to small (hamster) pets but we can focus with our clinical hours and internship on any interest. Even better, she took me to meet the lead vet and guess what...

He's my ratty vet! I can likely volunteer at his clinic with birds reptiles and rodents . He neutered my three boys. 

Even better, I'm looking at a job that is for vet tech students at a wildlife rescue 

So happy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

That is amazing! That is what I am going to school for


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How is it so far? I loved just the walk through because I guess the vets bring in strays or abandoned pets for our labs, so they've two rabbits who are under behavioral modification l, a hamster in nursing, and a cat recovering from a hit and run -- and this was on a weekend when most animals are taken home to a "foster" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am technically going for veterinarian not vet tech, and just switched my major over, so I am still in gen ed classes. I am very eager to get to the point you are. The hands-on experience is what I'm most excited about. I've been looking for a job just as a secretary at a vet's office in the meantime, just so I can be in there!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats awesome, congrats! I took a walkthrough for my local vet tech program a few weeks ago and loved it too. I've applied but haven't sent my transcripts yet so they can't quite accept me. 

Its a nice feeling to find something that you just know you're going to enjoy.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The advisor just stopped talking to me...

I sent her the rest of my documents a week after we met (the day after I sprained my knee and was bed-ridden, followed two days later by a snow storm...) and she just hasn't replied to any of me e-mails....

I have a backup school in mind, and it is better (OSU) but this is the one I wanted for various reasons...


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Any way you can talk to your vet about whats going on?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Got a hold of her (3 emails later).

They're not accepting my coursework from other universities/colleges...so I have to take a course on basic math (though I've done through Calc) and strategies for success (how to do college...). It is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you kidding :/ that really blows. Thats happened to me too. Its a waste of time and money but at least they're easy As?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I'm going to fight them on it. If anything, I'll try for online. I don't want to learn how to do college when I've a bachelor's and am in honors programs in two separate colleges :/ 

I wish they'd let me test out...
I have to take Biology (did in HS), Psych (college...), Soc (college...), civics (american law. HS), econ (HS), critical thinking (hello, philosophy bachelors), and geography (HS). That's a total of at least SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow ok that many is ridiculous!! I would definitely fight them on it. Any way you can prove the courses are the same material?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SelleSnowy (Feb 4, 2014)

That's very cool that your program is so open about rats. Usually when you get to the "Lab" animal portion of RVT/VA programs, most students/teachers are openly NOT interested. I've even known some to refuse to touch a rat/mouse. Being willing to express a dog's anal glands but afraid to touch a healthy, clean rat will always seem silly to me! Dogs and cats can have some pretty nasty tempers and some foul FOUL smells! I guess that's how you know I'm an exotics person. Haha.



kjgannon09 said:


> I am technically going for veterinarian not vet tech, and just switched my major over, so I am still in gen ed classes. I am very eager to get to the point you are. The hands-on experience is what I'm most excited about. I've been looking for a job just as a secretary at a vet's office in the meantime, just so I can be in there!


Definitely start out working in administration - I wish I had done that to at least get my foot in the door!
For hands-on experience you will need a LOT of hours, so get that through paid work if possible and then volunteering. You need animal experience and veterinary experience and some schools count it separately, so log it all down! Difference between Vet students and Vet-Tech students: undergrad for Vet students is more general science and chem, hands-on is in grad school. For Vet-Techs you learn hands-on immediately.

I was a pre-vet major in undergrad, now pursuing my RVT for $$$ reasons. Vet school is just too expensive for me.


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

Congratulations! And it's the same with pre-vet and vet school. We have to start off with everything and get the basics down and then you can start getting a focus on what you want to do. Right now I'm not going to try for vet school BUT with my Animal Science degree I might also get a vet tech degree or a little higher. And try to focus more on exotic. Because the said thing is a lot of people don't go to vet school to work with exotic animals or wildlife either. And personally I want to be able to work with all sorts of species! There's not an animal I don't want to help! 

Also did you just graduate high school?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha no I'm graduating with my bachelors in august. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Haha no I'm graduating with my bachelors in august.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congratulations  how long is your vet tech program?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It follows a rounds schedule like most med programs so it'll take 27 months -- the last four months are purely working an externship. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

